# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 2 )



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2017)

*What fix-it methods do you use when you are indeed a ‘half-inch shy’?
*
(Or in @Brink 's case, the wrong spelling)
*



*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 8, 2017)

Pitch it and start over? Glue on contrasting wood and start over? Or just get pissed off and say all of my favorite words and walk away!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 8, 2017)

Either throw it away and cuss, keep the short part for another project or use a contrasting piece and then it's a design! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2017)

figure out a board stretcher. Had the nice curly walnut for this lid- when I cut it, it was too short- damn crummy wood- should a known better then to be short- No I did not throw across shop. Just thought about it- little ebony- design change.... Yahoo

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Brink (Jan 8, 2017)

If you say it convincingly, she'll start to believe it really was 5"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 8, 2017)

Depends on the project, Either redesign, use a new piece of wood, or add something to it. also depends on if it's getting painted or left natural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 8, 2017)

Cut it again and see if it's long enough.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 8, 2017)

Are we talking about wood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2017)

Brink said:


> If you say it convincingly, she'll start to believe it really was 5"



Voice of experience.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

The story of my life. 
I don't think this thread is going anywhere productive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 8, 2017)

Throw another log on the lathe & start over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 8, 2017)

It does depend - can you add in something contrasting and make it part of the design? Do you have more wood and can just cut another piece for this project, save the short one for something else?

Of course those are logical thoughts that only happen after I've exercised my vocabulary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 8, 2017)

You're supposed to measure things?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

Why would you want to cut something a half inch short? And why do so many of you have an answer with examples? I never make mistakes like that so would have no point of reference to answer...

Now if I were to ever intentionally cut something 1/2" short I would not doubt use dyed resin to fill the gap in a few paddles a table and a couple bowls...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 8, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Why would you want to cut something a half inch short? And why do so many of you have an answer with examples? I never make mistakes like that so would have no point of reference to answer...
> 
> Now if I were to ever intentionally cut something 1/2" short I would not doubt use dyed resin to fill the gap in a few paddles a table and a couple bowls...



If you intentionally cut it short you get to spend way more time in the shop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> If you intentionally cut it short you get to spend way more time in the shop!


Wow, that's why you get the big zeros...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Wood burner is always available this time of year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 9, 2017)

I blame it on the cold weather.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2017)

lonewolf said:


> I blame it on the cold weather.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 9, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2017)

I glued Cocobolo stripes on a Cuban Mahogany staves because I trusted an online calculator and came up short. In truth the drum was prettier for it, still one of my favorites. I have had 2 drummers borrow it for a longer time period and they both wanted to keep it.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

